# Where do u stash ur stuff?



## Jessie Roberts (Feb 14, 2014)

I have all my knitting projects, (2 or 3), knitting supplies, bills, magazines, etc, around my recliner. It is usually rather neat, but I sit like an island in the sea. Where do u stash yours?


----------



## kammyv4 (Aug 6, 2012)

I'm with you around my recliner. I also have loads of yarn in my basement along with more patterns, magazines and books.


----------



## sandra7 (Dec 6, 2012)

Well best not to ask where mine is. All over the place really my other half goes mad, but I can get to it easy so whats the point of moaning about it.


----------



## kmangal16 (Mar 26, 2013)

Jessie Roberts said:


> I have all my knitting projects, (2 or 3), knitting supplies, bills, magazines, etc, around my recliner. It is usually rather neat, but I sit like an island in the sea. Where do u stash yours?


Here's just a small part of my stash.


----------



## JusNeedles (Nov 20, 2011)

Since I live alone, gloriously; I can leave my projects wherever I please. At the moment I have one on the left of my recliner on the floor and another in a decorative oriental "jar" on my right. I recently moved into a high rise retirement apartment, I really got rid of a boatload of yarn, BUT I moved at least two more boatloads! I also have a plastic pouch in the jar with extra needles, stitch markers, ruler, etc., all next to me !


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

You have your stash very neat and tidy , lots of lovely colours there. :thumbup:


----------



## Viwstitcher (Jul 29, 2013)

My most immediate projects (about 10) are close to me on the sofa and things like stitch markers, scissors and colored markers on my end table and tall, covered knitting basket. The yarn, sooner or later projects and my knitting books are in my bedroom. I could use an extra room at this point so my bedroom could look more like a bedroom and not like a closet with a bed in it.


----------



## sandra7 (Dec 6, 2012)

kmangal16 said:


> Here's just a small part of my stash.


that is a brilliant idea.


----------



## Donna Faye (Aug 22, 2013)

My hubby donated most of his bookshelf to yarn storage. I have seven skeins in oatmeal boxes around my recliner. Lots of projects in mind, but nothing on needles!!


----------



## carrad47 (Nov 29, 2012)

Next to the sofa where I sit for the stuff I'm using. Anywhere I find an empty for the rest of the stash!


----------



## JusNeedles (Nov 20, 2011)

Viwstitcher said:


> My most immediate projects (about 10) are close to me on the sofa and things like stitch markers, scissors and colored markers on my end table and tall, covered knitting basket. The yarn, sooner or later projects and my knitting books are in my bedroom. I could use an extra room at this point so my bedroom could look more like a bedroom and not like a closet with a bed in it.


Oh my bedroom is a closet with a bed also ! Since I moved into a tiny retirement apartment I don't have as much storage as I did;doesn't bother me. I also quilt and sew so I have all those supplies, including sewing machineS, patterns, fabric, cutting board, etc. That is ok, at this stage in my life I don't have to conform or please anyone but me ! Yay ! I'm trying to keep my living room/dining room as neat as possible but not always working !


----------



## MrsO (Apr 4, 2011)

Most of my stash is stored neatly in plastic boxes in a room in the basement, but there are always a few projects around my chair. 
I gave up a long time ago trying to work on just one at a time.


----------



## Flamingo75 (Jun 22, 2014)

After reading all the other comments I don't feel so bad that I have numerous. Projects. Going at once, have felt Xmas stockings going for newly engaged grandson and fiancé, embroidery dish towels and knitted washcloths for Xmas, scarves for charity , etc. I have an entire closet in spare bedroom full and projects working on next to chair.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

In our basement I have carved out a small craft space. I have a table w/nice office chair, a comfy chair for sitting and knitting, an old dresser with drawers and bookshelves. Several plastic bins stashed around filled with yarn. I call it my 'play room'.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

I store everything in a cupboard in the spare bedroom. I have one bag by my chair which contains my WIP. I like to be tidy, especially as DH lets his hobbies migrate all over the house!


----------



## lexiemae (Aug 14, 2013)

inishowen said:


> I store everything in a cupboard in the spare bedroom. I have one bag by my chair which contains my WIP. I like to be tidy, especially as DH lets his hobbies migrate all over the house!


Do you know my husband is so neat...........he drives me mad, not one of my 5 brothers was tidy.!!

I try to keep one WIP nearby but when my dining room table gets covered I know it's time to declutter!!


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

In my new boxer briefs with the "hidden" pocket--just like bra stuffers.


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

My stash is in my craft/sewing room but I have several knitting bags with projects in them that are near my recliner and easy to pick up to take with me.


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

I have 3 bedrooms, 2 with walk in closets, one was my office so no closet but lots of footage to store yarn and crafting supplies. I am alone so I can put my "stuff" any where I want too. But, if I could have my "neat-freak" hubby back, I would move it all out to the dust bin!!! He is the only one I would move it for though. When I die it becomes my sister's problem and I can sit up there and watch her and just laugh and laugh and laugh!!!!


----------



## Aimee'smom (Nov 24, 2013)

I'm still trying to convince myself I have not reached stash status yet - just future projects. 'Stocking up for winter'! BUT there are two big boxes in one closet, two shelves in another and a big drawer full! Denial stage is rapidly coming to an end.


----------



## lynncarol33 (Aug 1, 2013)

A better question might be.......where don't you stash your stuff?  I keep a knitting bag and a tote next to my chair in the living room, plus a basket hidden behind my chair with things in it. Then I have a sewing/computer room and there's a lot of craft supplies in there, and shamefully there are a few bags and boxes of yarn in the spare bedroom.....oh, and in the master bedroom, there are 5 totes stacked with yarn. I'm pretty sure I still have totes in the basement with yarn and crafting goodies in it.....blush!


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

a small box under my bed


----------



## MaggieBelize (Aug 31, 2011)

I have a small decorative cupboard in the living room for current projects - with solid (not glass) doors to hide the mess. My stash lives in dresser drawers, in the spare room. 

I have sternly told myself that I can't have any more yarn than will fit in that dresser ... but the truth is, I've added a couple of bins.

Thinking about another de-stash this fall to get the yarn back in the dresser, or perhaps I need a whip & a chair!


----------



## YarnStalker (May 30, 2011)

Here, there is no organization. Another reason I so need to retire. Soon, I won't be able to leave the house since I'll be "under yarn". :shock: 

No, really, this area behind my computer isn't that bad at the moment since I took this photo. The reason for the photo was for my flickr 365 just to show some of my "personal side". There has been some organization and some of it has been relocated to our northern MI home.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

I have it stashed in every nook and cranny in the house - BAR the bathroom.


----------



## bobctwn65 (Jul 27, 2012)

Since I live alone, gloriously; I can leave my projects wherever I please. ditto, and knit to my heart's content...


----------



## Megan UK (Jun 22, 2013)

kmangal16 said:


> Here's just a small part of my stash.


Did you rob a yarn store?!!!!!


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

All my stash and patterns, books, mags are all in my walk in robe, but there is some wool in my spare bedroom's wardrobe.


----------



## scottie55 (Jul 5, 2014)

Every where lol


----------



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

WoW! Your storage is so nice....and neat too! My recliner is also an island in the sea of my knitting wips and tools. My stash is under the bed in the spare bedroom. Most of it is now in plastic containers rather than cardboard, since my dog's skunk incident. After that, I was grateful that the bedroom door was shut and my stash was safe, but I got to thinking I wanted extra protection, so I got some plastic under the bed storage boxes.


----------



## Teriwm (Jun 18, 2012)

I have yarn i 9 printer paper boxes, an oversized lidded clothes hamper, a large footrest, and a large pantry cabinet.
I also have several baskets of yarn and several dresser drawers.
I have 4 drawers filled with needles and notions.
I have two knitting bags filled with interchangeable sets, yarn and my stitchmarker case.
Oh, I forgot, I have a large antique sideboard filled with yarn.


----------



## MissV2 (Jan 3, 2013)

I use large Ziplock bags to hold yarn and directions for a project; one per project. I have 1 Ziplock bag of tools: scissors, tapestry needles, cable needles, tiny rubber bands that I use to secure my needles when I put a project down, guage/needle size thingy, line counter device, and scraps of yarn. Whenever I buy a new yarn, the first thing I do is put it in a ball, put it in a Ziplock with the yarn label. Then I set these up in one of those cardboard boxes for moving files. I have a separate stack of knitting books, magazines, and a plastic file folder for printed out directions for projects I might like to try. All of this keeps me relatively sane.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

I try to keep mine together up in the mezzanine level in our lounge which I have taken over as my craft area, but looking around I have some on the floor beside me and two sofas full of stuff. Probably need a tidy up. :lol:


----------



## dgid (Feb 3, 2014)

I'm with you on the recliner boat in a sea of wip's. Happily, I've moved into a home with an open, fully finished 2nd floor and I didn't take long to fill it up with everything craftsy!


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

I also have mine around my chair but I also have a coffee table that is really a blanket box. You guessed it that is full of yarn also. The two end tables that are on either side of my chair have large deep draws that are full of patterns and needles and such. My own little heaven.


----------



## Abi_marsden (Aug 5, 2012)

In my fab craft room that hubby made me.ive had it 3 weeks now and just love it more and more.thanks honey xx


----------



## Nittinnut (Jan 10, 2014)

My mom died last year so I now use her old cedar chest to keep wools. A cabinet with doors, to hide the clutter, for the rest of my knitting supplies (steamer,blocking materials, etc.).


----------



## skeever4298 (Jul 20, 2014)

I keep my WIP around where I sit in the living room. zi try not to have more then 3 projects going at a time. I am not very organized and wish I could do better at that Unfortunately my yarn is stash is in my "w alk-in clost and has taken it over!! Some day I will get better.


----------



## Pickleft (Jan 15, 2014)

We're retired and downsized to a 2 bedroom apartment. The 2nd bedroom has a day bed with pop up trundle but the rest of the room is my sewing/craft room. DH fit removable shelves in the ends of the double closet and put an extra long shelf across the top. Plus there is a free-standing set of shelves in the middle of that closet. Everything is chock-o-block full with patterns, fabric, books, tools, etc. (I left about 18" sort of free so guests have a space to hang their clothes. LOL)

My yarn is mostly in vacuum bags under our king-size bed in our room. Handy place to store it but a pain to get to when wanting to fondle and think about new projects. 

There's also some around my chair in the living room (for projects at the top of my list) and in baskets underneath the end tables in there. Normally, I only have 1 project going at a time but know what I'll be working on next.


----------



## Capri18 (Nov 11, 2013)

So neatly organized! Well done.

My WIP is in a large plastic jar, the kind that used to hold animal crackers sold at BJs, Sams, etc. I keep all current WIP-related items in there.

Yarn for future projects I store in plastic see thru bins with tight covers. Crochet hooks I store in an old VHS tape case; the kind that open like a book.


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

Sounds to me like we all are in the same situation! Just remember...having a stash is not a bad thing!


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

I had mine all in see-through plastic bins and stored in various places around the house until my DH surprised me one day with one of those Rubbermaid garden storage units! Now it's all neatly stored and readily available just right outside my kitchen door.


----------



## bonbarnie (Jan 23, 2011)

I have one major bag with the tools in it and the present project. I have trouble I something is left undone. Not just my knitting the wash , weeding, pictures on the camera have to be transferred to the computer and printed, you know what I mean. That bag goes from room to porch, to car, to boat, on visits etc. New projects are put in seperate bag with their instructions. Guess I am weird but the way I was raised. Life is organized but cleaning is not top of my list. Always ready to go!


----------



## penneymay (Jul 4, 2013)

Jessie Roberts said:


> I have all my knitting projects, (2 or 3), knitting supplies, bills, magazines, etc, around my recliner. It is usually rather neat, but I sit like an island in the sea. Where do u stash yours?


 hey...are you peeking in my window ??? i have this same scenario ... all around my recliner 
:shock: :lol:


----------



## fourbyin (Oct 6, 2013)

The large majority is in the craft room, but I also have a few things around my chair in living room. 
Can't work on much in living room as there are too many distractions Cat,dogs,husband,tv,...


----------



## Abi_marsden (Aug 5, 2012)

My house was clean and tidy last week sorry you missed it.i lived and live by this motto.


----------



## Flamingo75 (Jun 22, 2014)

Me too, don't know how I raised family an only had one closet for myself as now I have them all full, spare bedroom closet is full of supplies and projects, &#128518;


----------



## yanagi (Jul 7, 2013)

I have a whole closet. It's full of tubs of yarn, books and what not. I also have a dresser where I store needles and such. I'm very lucky as I just took over the 'granny apartment' my father lived in.


----------



## Roni Masse (Jan 28, 2014)

I am lucky that have a spare bedroom that I use as my crafts room. I have a large 6'x3' table in the middle that I stash my yarns in plastic Ziploc 2 gallon bags under on the built in shelf.. Each bag has the yarn and pattern stored together. I have built in cupboards all around the room that the rest of my stash lives in. Now that I have run out of cupboard space, I have some yarn (James C Brett) that I'm not sure what to do with stored high on a shelf top in a very large wicker basket that I lined with fabric. Running out of space because it takes me so long to finish a WIP and I keep going to my LYS and falling in love with some new yarn that just has to come home with me!


----------



## Karen's Creations (Mar 21, 2013)

The projects I'm working on are in various small project bags stowed in a large tote bag next to my recliner. Future projects are stored in plastic shoebox containers with the pattern. I've labeled the boxes. 'Unassigned' yarn is stored on shelves along with my fabric stash for quilting in a spare room. I wish knitting projects moved along as fast as quilting projects. As it stands, if I live to be 100 I may make a slight dent in the yarn stash. It doesn't help that I keep adding more yarn!


----------



## motormom (Nov 16, 2013)

I have my current project(s), books, and supplies on and around the tv room sofa, with an Ott-Lite (what a treasure!) positioned behind my left shoulder. My stash is in two large ugly plastic bins in my bedroom. Saving my pennies to buy the Ikea wardrobe that matches our dresser and chest. http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/40251478/#/30251271


----------



## Lndyf9 (Jul 6, 2013)

Under the stairs, on the stairs, two corners of my bedroom, under my bed, on top of the wardrobe, both sides of my settee now did I miss any...... :lol:


----------



## RuthieB (Jul 1, 2011)

I wish I could take a photo to post. I have got yarn stash organized in a cubical storage shelves.I have what I'm working on placed next to me on the love seat. Have about 3 wips. My husband laughs at me.No one can sit there because of the yarns, patterns etc. My grandson walked pass the bedroom door where my stash is & said "Look at all the yarn Ma-Ma has". Yes he was stunned! Love it though!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I have a basket on my end table between my hubby's recliner and my relining loveseat that holds my 'Notions' and I have a basket that fits under that table for my WIP... I have a desk and a closet a few steps away that has the rest of my knitting/craft stuff... that area stays pretty well neat and orderly.. its always in need of being cleaned up.. but I stay after it because its in my living room!! my end table though gets the worst of it.. and it looks like I never straighten it up but I do all the time.. if I don't the puppy will help himself and it will be all over the house and outside...


----------



## gginastoria (Jun 2, 2013)

JusNeedles said:


> Oh my bedroom is a closet with a bed also ! Since I moved into a tiny retirement apartment I don't have as much storage as I did;doesn't bother me. I also quilt and sew so I have all those supplies, including sewing machineS, patterns, fabric, cutting board, etc. That is ok, at this stage in my life I don't have to conform or please anyone but me ! Yay ! I'm trying to keep my living room/dining room as neat as possible but not always working !


I'm in the same situation and I also do traditional rug hooking so have tools, frames and bins of wool in 680 sq. ft. + 3 storage closets kindly loaned to me by other residents who play cards instead of doing crafts. I want to learn how to catalog everything on Ravelry so I can be more organized but meanwhile I enjoy going through bins and cubbies to rediscover my treasures.


----------



## nevadalynn (Apr 27, 2011)

I have a craft room, but mostly everything I need is around my end of the sectional couch - I have a side table/cabinet, book small square bookcase in the corner and a "cube" footrest to put things in. Every now and then I will say to my husband "I should clean this corner up" and he always replies "no don't.....looks like a knitter lives here."


----------



## Poffas (Jan 30, 2013)

I have a antique blanket box instead of a coffee table and all my projects get tucked away in this at night :wink:


----------



## Alanan (Sep 22, 2011)

We have a four bedroom home for just the two of us. My sya sh is stored in the bedroom next to our bedroom, one closet with shelves
with plastic containers marked with the contents, also a large armoire filled with containers of wool, plus several containers on another shelving unit. Not only that, I have four bookcases full to overflowing wth my books. This room is called my cave. My husband also has a becroom converted to use as his cave, he has a 47 inch Tv to watch his sports and that is the only room in the house that he can smoke in. Oh yes I forgot to mention that I have a furniture cube with supplies, and also a large basket with supplies which also hold what ever project I am working on next to my chair. I try to keep it organized, but not always possible. I have a large box of yarn that I ordered and received over a month ago that I have not yet sorted as I am not sure where I am going to put it all, may have to buy new containers, woe is me LOL.
ee


----------



## CrazyWoman57 (Jun 7, 2013)

I have most of my stash in large plastic bags that comforters and bedding sets came in. I have them sorted according to color


----------



## Gweneth 1946 (May 20, 2012)

I work on one project at a time. I keep that project in a rubbermaid container and it sits on top of my washer or dryer that has doors to hide things. When i am knitting it sits beside me in the living room and when I leave the room to go to bed it goes back into the closet because I never know when I will get to it again and I like my living room looking kept up. My magazines are in an old picknic basket under the side table so they are always neat. I find a messy living room just tires me out and I never know where to start. Also we have the open concept of living room and kitchen so it can look like one big mess if not kept up.


----------



## JCF (Aug 3, 2012)

carrad47 said:


> Next to the sofa where I sit for the stuff I'm using. Anywhere I find an empty for the rest of the stash!


Ha! A sister after my own heart!


----------



## derfer (Feb 1, 2013)

II have every thing I need (a lot ) by my chair and on the end table .I try to keep i it neat but some days it's not . The rest is in baskets here and there a chest . I just don't have room in sewing room for all of it. I keep saying I am not buying any more yarn , then I go to the knit shop an there I go and buy more. 
Love to Knit.


----------



## coolmoves (Mar 27, 2011)

Uh oh - confession time. I have a yarns in my car (ongoing projects), in my closets, in three hampers converted into storage, and in plastic containers... And I have several plastic containers with completed felted purses, shawls, scarves and lei which are destined for a Toastmasters conference silent auction this fall. There, I've said it.


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

The yarn for the current project(s)resides under the coffee table in front of my sofa..the stash room is in the basement in what was Tatianna's bedroom until they moved to their own home . I was even lucky that my son had installed a closet organizer in her room so it is perfect for my yarn, material, etc. xo


----------



## knittykitty (Mar 22, 2011)

What I'm currently knitting is stored away in a large knitting bag that hangs on the back of a chair at the dining table. I have several cats, and they love to find my knitting just being lonesome by it's self. They consider it fair game for a nap or more than likely a play toy!

Working on a shawl right now and it would be a real mess if they got into it. Building up to 400 stitches before starting the edge of lace.

kk


----------



## immunurse (May 2, 2011)

I have a "basket like" container made of fabric that sits by my recliner in the LR but the totes of WsIP won't all fit, so there is a debris field that I occasionally try to contain by focusing on finishing one or more projects and getting them done. 

I also have a recliner in the basement office/sewing room/TV room with a couple of totes down there. I apologize for none of these and fortunately, DH doesn't seem to mind.


----------



## Pippen (Jan 30, 2013)

sandra7 said:


> Well best not to ask where mine is. All over the place really my other half goes mad, but I can get to it easy so whats the point of moaning about it.


Ditto!! All over the place...!!! :lol:


----------



## Flamingo75 (Jun 22, 2014)

One year my. Ear years resolution was to finish products beforebuyanything else, felt really good an finished quite a few before started shopping again, was great incentive for awhile utthepleasure comes from having so many topics. From for whatever mood I am in, whether it be cross stitch, knit, ect.


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

I have a room for my knitting stuff,I get one project and take it to wherever I am.


----------



## bertiesue (Mar 16, 2014)

I like to have my WIP near my chair where I knit, but the rest of my stash is organized in an old 6 drawer dresser that got at a garage sale years ago. The two bottom drawers are nice and deep. I keep my sock and light weight yarns in the top drawer and the heavier weight yarns in the bottom drawers. One of the middle drawers holds all my needles and other knitting paraphernalia plus cross stitch floss, hoops and fabrics. The last drawer holds all my loose knitting patterns and some of the finished projects that will eventually be given away. I also have extra yarn in big clear storage container. I do not have a huge stash. I do not buy yarn unless I have a project tin mind. When I was a brand new knitter 15 years ago, I would buy yarn on impulse, then not know what to do with it months later. As I am on a limited retirement budget, I am careful with my selections. I do look for yarn shops when my husband and I travel and I consider yarn purchases to be my "souvenirs" of traveling.


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

i have a nice corner cabinet,used to be for a tv,now it holds my little stash, needles, some books, and a lot is around my chair.


----------



## calmlake (May 16, 2011)

With nothing out of sight my stash gets used because I can see it and plan. My knitting love is toques for charity for strangers. Friends and family are already covered. 
My second-hand curio with 3 glass fronts is a God-send. Yarn is in stacked cakes from light to dark. I see choices for toque stripes instantly. 
A knitting bag with pockets on the outside that's too bulky to move outside the room holds needles and patterns, etc. WIP's go with me in my quilted Mary Maxim bag. :thumbup:


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

very nice looking stash


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

I have it around my chair because it is just my DH and I. He carves and has his patterns around his chair


----------



## MPolaski (Mar 14, 2011)

LOL! I keep my stash in ziploc baggies (quart and gallon, depending) and keep those bags in the large 20 gallon ziplocks in my closet. Patterns and books are stored in a small suitcase in the closet as well. I have a project tote by my place on the couch with my "home" project and all the other sundry items (tape measure, stitch markers, cable needles, scissors etc). I also have a large enough purse that I keep my "take along" project and I have another tape measure and a few stitch markers in there as well. That's the project I work on when I'm at the doctor's or somewhere else that I have to wait. I also take it to church with me. The other project gets worked on in the evening or whenever I'm watching TV or a movie.


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

I have stuff everywhere, and I mean everywhere! I ran out of organized space ages ago! :lol: :lol:


----------



## seedee95758 (Dec 8, 2013)

I do the same thing. All my projects are in a half circle around my chair. Just finished clearing up around it this morning because it had started to migrate. Reading all the posts here is my reward.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

I have a couch in my knitting room, and my projects are either on it or around it. The room is really tiny, so I have to tread carefully so that I don't stomp on my projects.

Hazel


----------



## seedee95758 (Dec 8, 2013)

kmangal16 said:


> Here's just a small part of my stash.


I'm so jealous! Even if I had the room, I would never be that organized.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

All around the chair I sit in to knit. Living by myself, I keep it wherever it strikes my fancy. 90% of it is in covered plastic containers.


----------



## mandymar (Feb 24, 2013)

OH my goodness if I have enough yarn for two projects I am in seventh heaven. But I enjoy seeing every ones treasures happy knitting.


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

My bedroom also looks more like a closet or storage room with a bed in it. My yarn is in many different boxes that I got where I used to work. They are large boxes with lids that were used to ship the reams of printer paper. Right now I'm trying to consolidate my yarn into fewer boxes and going through my yarn to decide what I don't want anymore that I can sell at my friend's yard sale which is next Saturday. Sadly, I have lots more yarn still in Joann's & Michael's bags that still need to be boxed. I keep telling myself that I've got to stop buying yarn! Ha...that'll be the day.


----------



## imsobusy (Oct 16, 2013)

I store my stash in numerous bags. Guess I'm a bag lady &#128512;. I have bags that are in bags, bags beside my couch, bags in my entry way closet, bags on hooks behind the door and in my bedroom closet. I have nice knitting bags, dollar store bags and probably even a Walmart bag or two. I'm sure it's an addiction.


----------



## kidbear (Jan 28, 2012)

Everywhere


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Oh, I jelli....
Mine is in the unfinished room upstairs next to the bedroom in plastic bins, cardboard boxes, shopping bags tied closed, and suitcases that we no longer use.

In one corner of my bedroom are some WIPs and current projects in a wicker hamper next to the outdoor rocking chair that I impounded for my knitting comfort. 

Next to the chair, there's a stack of milk crates and baskets on top of the hamper with actively-being-knitted stuff, knitting accessories and doodads on one side and a small table to use when the WIP gets too heavy for my arms and wrists on the other. 

I stuff the right now project into a bag and leave it on the chair to work on next time I sit down.


----------



## colleenmay (Apr 5, 2012)

Right now mine is in boxes and boxes and boxes - we are moving and still haven't unpacked. But eventually my WIP's will be in totes beside my armless chair that is ergonomically sized to me. All my 'hardware' is in the end table beside me. All my 'software' will be in the craft room in a dresser and in the old china cabinet that I just picked up for $40. I just cannot WAIT to fill it with yarn.


----------



## knittykitty (Mar 22, 2011)

Well, thank all of you ladies. I now know that I am not alone! I have an ocean container, one of those that is 8 ft wide, 8 ft tall, and 40 ft long. Along with the spare bedroom in the house. Guess, I am a hunter and gatherer of yarn and fabric.

knittykitty


----------



## amundson (Feb 1, 2013)

M Polska, do you knit during the sermon, before service starts or just on the way to church? Would love to know.

My stash is mostly upstairs under beds, in tall boy dresser and some around my chair in living room. Sounds like most of us are alike!


----------



## conig (Jun 15, 2011)

Abi_marsden said:


> My house was clean and tidy last week sorry you missed it.i lived and live by this motto.


So do I.

Most of my stash is in my only bedroom in boxes & totes. My current patterns are in a zipped notebook with the WIP around my recliner in baskets. The rest of my patterns are in my filing cabinet.
I have a notebook for hints, tips, conversion charts, glossaries, etc. Another notebook contains my inventory, design paper, & journal... a wip also.

Also have totes for other types of needlework.

All these & books "own" my apartment.

I am also writing a book so I have a tote & several notebooks with my research and manuscript near my computer.

You think the apartment complex will let me put an addition on? I am on the end, first floor! LOL


----------



## May (Jan 18, 2011)

What does your oriental "jar" look like? How big is it? I keep stuff in baskets and it is getting to be too much of a good thing.


JusNeedles said:


> Since I live alone, gloriously; I can leave my projects wherever I please. At the moment I have one on the left of my recliner on the floor and another in a decorative oriental "jar" on my right. I recently moved into a high rise retirement apartment, I really got rid of a boatload of yarn, BUT I moved at least two more boatloads! I also have a plastic pouch in the jar with extra needles, stitch markers, ruler, etc., all next to me !


----------



## Karen L (Feb 3, 2012)

I have the most current projects next to my recliner in a 31 bag and another small bag. (Because I am working on a baby blanket and it takes up the whole bag). The rest is under the bed in the guest room, under the bed downstairs and in a large suitcase also in the basement. I took over the other guest closet for the rest of my crafts - cardmaking and scrapbooking. That is where my patterns are too. Someday I hope to have a room just for crafts.


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

WOW! I'm in great company, that's for sure.

My SOS is everywhere. I have no sofa, only 2 recliners. One recliner is for me and surrounding stuff -- and the other is for stuff that has no other place, for now.

I'm a clutter/messie - although most of my yarn and floss is neatly and detailed on Excel. Of course, once I did that I rarely look at it.

None of it bothered my beloved husband. My happy was his happy. Gosh, I miss him.


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

Jessie Roberts said:


> I have all my knitting projects, (2 or 3), knitting supplies, bills, magazines, etc, around my recliner. It is usually rather neat, but I sit like an island in the sea. Where do u stash yours?


Aside from my other post - friends suggested a 3 drawer rolling cabinet for my WIPs.

Now that all of those are safely contained, I never go into the drawers.

I'm simply ADDorable.


----------



## jensevir (Jul 18, 2014)

Jesse, I love that bookcase. I have my wool scattered about the house. When I look for something it is like a treasure hunt. All different skeins forgotten about pop up around me. :lol:


----------



## bsktcruknits (Feb 23, 2013)

In Longaberger baskets with lids and they stack! It 's only right, since I'm a consultant for the co!!!


----------



## KittyMomma (Dec 12, 2012)

WIP are in two totes next to my recliner. Yarn is stored in a large plastic tote in a small closet and also in some wire baskets in that closet. Now, I will be facing a problem next week when I return home after a visit with my Mom. I will be shipping two large boxes of yarn back tomorrow that she is giving me and I have no idea where I am going to put it. So far my best idea is to make a list of it and then put it in our storage unit. Will have to run over there if I want any of it. Guess I best start extreme knitting to clear out some of the yarn in the closet, huh?


----------



## meetoo (Nov 20, 2011)

I just love the bookcases! my stash is in a corner by the bookshelves in the living room, my w.i.p is in a wicker basket by the chesterfield, and I have storage bins in a closet in the den which holds patterns, more yarn, etc. I am not very organized but I know where everything is!


----------



## ADyanne (Sep 30, 2013)

My stash has taken over our bedroom closet and my side of the bedroom. Huge plastic totes stacked floor to ceiling in the closet, tons of duffel and project bags piled all around my bed. It has driven my other half to seek out a home with an office/craft room just for me.


----------



## Pleclerrc (Apr 17, 2011)

Jessie Roberts said:


> I have all my knitting projects, (2 or 3), knitting supplies, bills, magazines, etc, around my recliner. It is usually rather neat, but I sit like an island in the sea. Where do u stash yours?


If you ever get to the "empty nest" stage of your life, transform a bedroom closet into a craft closet. Inexpensive large cubes hold a lot of yarn, books, and supplies. Just stack from floor to ceiling with opening facing you when you open the closet. I refitted another bedroom closet by removing the rod and shelf and cut an old TV wall unit to fit inside the closet. I use the wall unit shelves and cubbies to store books, yarn, needles and other crafts. When I slide the closet door closed, it hides my "office" of craft supplies. It's neat and looks like my own local yarn shop. Go for it.


----------



## Antiquelover (Jul 20, 2014)

Ha ha, you just described me perfectly! My "island" is not a recliner, but a big wing-back chair and footstool. Do you have a bookcase next to your chair full of knitting pattern books and Debbie Macomber novels, as I do? I also have two huge antique chests do drawers full of yarn and kits!


----------



## ndouglassped (Jan 25, 2014)

I can barely get to my recliner due to "projects" everywhere. I have most in large ziplock bags with the patterns I am working on inside with the yarn. I have outgrown my storage area (hanging sweater shelves) and now not sure where I am going to put all the yarn I bought this weekend! Oh well, I will figure it out someday.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

kmangal16 said:


> Here's just a small part of my stash.


Gracious... Are you a store?

I have rectangular baskets with lids about 8 of them... and they are scattered on my book shelves. I've a few bags (about 10)crammed with skeins that are hidden between my couch and shelving... or behind my easel. LOL

But, whatever I'm currently knitting is out in the open... on a couch or side table or in the large wicker wastepaper-type basket loaded with my current wips... for anyone to see... these are not hiding. This is a knitter's abode. I've nothing to hide. LOL


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Abi_marsden said:


> My house was clean and tidy last week sorry you missed it.i lived and live by this motto.


You're funny!!


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

meetoo said:


> I just love the bookcases! my stash is in a corner by the bookshelves in the living room, my w.i.p is in a wicker basket by the chesterfield, and I have storage bins in a closet in the den which holds patterns, more yarn, etc. I am not very organized but I know where everything is!


Yeah! If it weren't for bookcases, I'd be in a quagmire of yarn. I do keep some books there too.. a few framed photographs.... All my patterns in binders, etc.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Jessie Roberts said:


> I have all my knitting projects, (2 or 3), knitting supplies, bills, magazines, etc, around my recliner. It is usually rather neat, but I sit like an island in the sea. Where do u stash yours?


2 or 3 projects. Really? I have probably 15 or more. And I'm not counting the 6 or 7 unstarted quilts.

I have mine under beds, in space bags, in the closet, in my truck, one or two at work in locker, some at my son's, in the dining room, living room, second bedroom, downstairs b/r as the toilet isn't working,... Should I go on?

And last time I counted I have over 50 pairs of needles both crochet and knitting. At least 10 of which are #0,#1 48" long cables for sock making. At the present time I have 5-6 pairs of socks on needles. Some night I'm gonna have a FLKH marathon.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Palenque1978 said:


> You're funny!!


My motto is: If you come to see me, come anytime, if you come to see my house, please make an appointment. Thanks.


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

My stash is in bags in the front spare bedroom along with all my dolls and teddies. I have 3 WIPs around my chair in the lounge. I try to keep it tidy, but it doesn't always work.


----------



## Timeflies54 (May 30, 2011)

I have 3-4 projects next to me on the couch. But I store my stash in totes, my pattern books and such on a small book shelf, yarn accessories in plastic drawers, finished projects in an old dresser--all upstairs in an unused room. I used to have it in several rooms on the main floor, but all the kids are married now. I have a room for my hobby now! It is great!!


----------



## meetoo (Nov 20, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> My motto is: If you come to see me, come anytime, if you come to see my house, please make an appointment. Thanks.


my sentiments, exactly!!!!!


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> My motto is: If you come to see me, come anytime, if you come to see my house, please make an appointment. Thanks.


That is GREAT!! I gotta remember that. May I quote you?


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Palenque1978 said:


> That is GREAT!! I gotta remember that. May I quote you?


I don't see why not. It's not an original that I know of. I don't know who said it to me? Maybe my sister, but where did she get it?


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

meetoo said:


> my sentiments, exactly!!!!!


Weeds out your good friends, quickly. LOL


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> I don't see why not. It's not an original that I know of. I don't know who said it to me? Maybe my sister, but where did she get it?


Well whoever coined it... had a great sense of humor and was right on... with the message. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> Weeds out your good friends, quickly. LOL


I like your sense of humor too.. LOL weeds out your good friends. quickly. I gotta tell my sis what you just said... she's going to love it. And, I love to laugh, even when I'm in front of a computer... and all alone. LOL


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Palenque1978 said:


> I like your sense of humor too.. LOL weeds out your good friends. quickly. I gotta tell my sis what you just said... she's going to love it. And, I love to laugh, even when I'm in front of a computer... and all alone. LOL


Well, it might have been my Dad. He had a wacky SOH. Once, when he was at town meeting he asked, "Who is miscellaneous and why do "they" get so much money"

Maybe you had to be there.

LOL. My dad didn't have much use for people in "power" so he had a great saying. "Little dogs pi** on big wheels" Think about it. Literally and figuratively. Good night.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> Well, it might have been my Dad. He had a wacky SOH. Once, when he was at town meeting he asked, "Who is miscellaneous and why do "they" get so much money"
> 
> Maybe you had to be there.
> 
> LOL. My dad didn't have much use for people in "power" so he had a great saying. "Little dogs pi** on big wheels" Think about it. Literally and figuratively. Good night.


Wonderful stuff... thanks for sharing... nite, nite.


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

Abi_marsden said:


> My house was clean and tidy last week sorry you missed it.i lived and live by this motto.


When my new neighbor and I finally met, she saw a plaque which she loved and gave it to me - slipped into my gate.

I called her laughing my head off - she was afraid I would be angry. She was never in my home but only heard about it from me.

I might have a picture of it ... stand by! LOL


----------



## Rdanek (Mar 22, 2012)

I removed the drawers from an old chest of drawers for my "good" yarn. The rest is in tubs.


----------



## vernagreenan (Aug 7, 2011)

The only rooms in my house that do not have craft items are the bathrooms and kitchen. I live alone in a 3 bedroom 3 bath house with a basement with a large storage area. They all hold craft items. I love every item and hope not to part with them for a long time.


----------



## skeever4298 (Jul 20, 2014)

Gweneth 1946, I like your idea and believe your idea to be true. That is the reason I must be in a constant stated of tiredness.


----------



## JusNeedles (Nov 20, 2011)

bobctwn65 said:


> Since I live alone, gloriously; I can leave my projects wherever I please. ditto, and knit to my heart's content...


We could be friends ! I live alone gloriously also and keep my knitting wherever I please ! I also quilt, so my bedroom is actually a craft room with a bed ! Today I'm going to clean off the "dining room" table and turn it into a cutting space for a rag quilt cutting table !


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

I'm still in CHAOS -- Can't have anyone over syndrome.

It's good for my friends - they don't have to drive to where I live and I don't mind driving to where they live.

Many years ago my daughter said to me: "When you die, I'm going to dig a hole 12 feet deep and bury you with all your sh*t."

I don't have to worry -- haven't seen her since the beginning of 2005. LOL


----------



## ndouglassped (Jan 25, 2014)

Rdanek said:


> I removed the drawers from an old chest of drawers for my "good" yarn. The rest is in tubs.


That's an awesome idea!! I have an antique chest that the drawers won't work, but it will certainly work for this! Thanks for the tip!!


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Rdanek said:


> I removed the drawers from an old chest of drawers for my "good" yarn. The rest is in tubs.


What a terrific idea. Looks great!!


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Marny CA said:


> When my new neighbor and I finally met, she saw a plaque which she loved and gave it to me - slipped into my gate.
> 
> I called her laughing my head off - she was afraid I would be angry. She was never in my home but only heard about it from me.
> 
> I might have a picture of it ... stand by! LOL


Thanks for my early morning laugh. I think there are more "untidy" ones about, which includes me... than we are willing to admit. LOL


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

ndouglassped said:


> That's an awesome idea!! I have an antique chest that the drawers won't work, but it will certainly work for this! Thanks for the tip!!


Be sure to post a photo when you have it done. Good luck... have fun!


----------



## budmar (Jun 29, 2013)

Just sorted mine out yesterday, looks so much better than before.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

budmar said:


> Just sorted mine out yesterday, looks so much better than before.


Good girl! Now your mind is no longer cluttered.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

vernagreenan said:


> The only rooms in my house that do not have craft items are the bathrooms and kitchen. I live alone in a 3 bedroom 3 bath house with a basement with a large storage area. They all hold craft items. I love every item and hope not to part with them for a long time.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Way to go, girlfriend!!


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

kmangal16 said:


> Here's just a small part of my stash.


Oooooo.... I want your cupboard. That's wonderful. 
:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## craft crazy (Mar 13, 2012)

Marny CA said:


> I'm still in CHAOS -- Can't have anyone over syndrome.
> 
> Love your definition! I will be borrowing it for sure.
> Karen


----------



## dialfred (Nov 21, 2011)

My stash is in cedar chests & the dressers in the spare rooms.
Work is progress are in separate baskets around my favorite knitting spots.


----------



## dialfred (Nov 21, 2011)

I figure everyone who visits me knows I knit, so they should expect to see the evidence.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Jessie Roberts said:


> I have all my knitting projects, (2 or 3), knitting supplies, bills, magazines, etc, around my recliner. It is usually rather neat, but I sit like an island in the sea. Where do u stash yours?


Same here but I sit in a lovely rattan chair with cushions.


----------



## springtime101 (Jul 16, 2014)

Oh I envy your method of organization. I have mine stored in several large plastic bins and labeled but I so love yours. I too sit in the middle of an island of knitting stuff while in my recliner. I have a severe breathing problem so I live a sedentary life style so I have my current projects close to me.


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

Living in an RV really limits how much stash you have, but also where you can hide it. I have under the bed for canvas boxes of yarn. My small scraps are rolled into balls and kept in a fish bowl on the end table. Small tools and buttons are kept in little boxes in a canvas bag under the end table. The extra yarn for projects I'm currently working on are stashed in a box foot stool. All I need do is open the lid and grab the next skein. Working projects are sitting in either canvas bags or zip bags depending on the size of the project. Larger projects are tucked in the corner behind my chair and smaller ones next to my chair.


----------



## pjstitches (Jan 26, 2011)

Perfect! pj



Pocahontas said:


> In our basement I have carved out a small craft space. I have a table w/nice office chair, a comfy chair for sitting and knitting, an old dresser with drawers and bookshelves. Several plastic bins stashed around filled with yarn. I call it my 'play room'.


----------



## pjstitches (Jan 26, 2011)

Kmangal16: I love your storage; maybe, someday... pj


----------



## skeever4298 (Jul 20, 2014)

WOW kmangal16. What kind of shelf is that? I love it. I would love to get a couple of those at least. As of right now I have all my WIP (around seven)surrounding three sides of an end table by where I sit. The yarn I'm not using is taking over our Walk-in closet in several card board boxes. I would love to get it more organized and excessble. I know I have over 250 skeins.


----------



## skeever4298 (Jul 20, 2014)

I have read through these many many post about where we all store our yarn. I'm curious, when you want to "pick" the colors you want from your stash, how do you go about it? For me color comes first so I pick matching colors or shades out. Then I will figure out the pattern I want to use. 

Sorry to the person who started this thread. I just figured they went hand in hand


----------



## skeever4298 (Jul 20, 2014)

Springtime101, I too have to live a sedentery lifestyle and I'm on oxygen 3/4 of the time. So I need my WIP and tools near me. The one thing I could never give up is my crochet/knitting.


----------



## skeever4298 (Jul 20, 2014)

bsktcruknits: I love the idea of using the Longabarger Baskets to store your things. Their company is about 30 miles east of us. I love how they have the company's main office shaped like a basket.

My stash has grown well beyond the ability to put them in baskets even though I love there. :lol:


----------

